# Different Tee Perspective



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I very much support the recommended efforts to help people play faster rounds of golf, not the least of which is to determine which tee is best for you. For example, for my abilities, the white tee where I play is supposedly the best. (About 6200 yards)

I did something very interesting last week though. I played 9 with the Assistant Pro and we played the blue tees.

What I found interesting was how much the golf course changed, not in length, because it's only a 200 yard difference for 9 holes. It was more the angles off the tees. Tees where I was used to hitting a driver with a fade past a dogleg right all of a sudden required me to hit a draw because I couldn't get around that dogleg. Playing down the left side was the only way to see the green. 

On one of the par three holes, I felt it was easier because the white tees always seem to be between clubs for me.

On a couple holes, the extra length meant I couldn't hit it into trouble as easily as I would from the white tees. I commented to the pro that the course might actually be easier for me from the blue tees because I make as many penalty strokes as I make bogeys.

Now, I'll repeat myself... Play from the tees where you best enjoy your game and please don't slow up the course trying to act like a pro playing from the very tips. Just once in a while, when there is no chance you will make anyone wait, try seeing the hole from a different angle.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Good post, and I totally agree with your words of wisdom. The idea that some short hitters play from the tips because "they want experience the whole course" will always be tough on their own score card. Of course, those of us who do not allow slow play to effect our score cards, still have plenty of fun too.


----------

